
A Gentle Introduction to Category Theory [pdf] - colinprince
http://doc.utwente.nl/66620/1/db-utwente-0000003535.pdf
======
colinprince
See also, Calculate categorically!
[http://maartenfokkinga.github.io/utwente/mmf91j.pdf](http://maartenfokkinga.github.io/utwente/mmf91j.pdf)

